# May Acquisitions



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll kick it off this month.

I hardly ever hit vintage clothes stores but I may have to start reconsidering. Yesterday I was on U St. in DC and walked by this place:

www.rockitagain.com

They're closed Saturdays but the jacket in the window caught my eye and I went back today. A really nice selection. Probably 5 or 6 racks of jackets with a lot of sacks. I ended up grabbing two summer sacks. Pickings have been so slim at the thrifts that I decided to bite the bullet and pay more. I'll definately be going back. If you're in DC I'd recommend stopping by. They had a pretty good selection of braces, ties, and a smattering of shoes and pocket squares.

The first is a Towncraft glenplaid number, the one they had in the window. The other is madras.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Fresh from the pre-Private Sale--the pics speak for themselves::aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

g.michael said:


> Fresh from the pre-Private Sale--the pics speak for themselves::aportnoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Uncle Mac--you have taught us well. These will be seeing hours of carpet before taking the streets!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Quoddy camps, chromexel, unlined O'Connell's version. Foot bliss right out of the box


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Two long sleeve madras shirts from the BB outlet, it was 25% off during the friends & family sale & they stacked my 15% off corporate card.










Brian


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I'm sorry the dog devoured that one before you got a chance to wear it. The dog has good taste, though!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Quoddy camps, chromexel, unlined O'Connell's version. Foot bliss right out of the box


nephew,
looks very good! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Two long sleeve madras shirts from the BB outlet, it was 25% off during the friends & family sale & they stacked my 15% off corporate card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like you have competiition for those shirts


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

Whoa.



CMDC said:


> I'll kick it off this month.
> 
> I hardly ever hit vintage clothes stores but I may have to start reconsidering. Yesterday I was on U St. in DC and walked by this place:
> 
> ...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I picked up this never worn pair of LL Bean unlined deerskin gloves the other day that fit me...well, like a glove. The ladies weren't going to put them out because they weren't seasonal.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Quoddy camps...


Those look great Rambler.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

vwguy said:


> Two long sleeve madras shirts...


Nice madras! They did not stack my corporate discount though...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

dorji and unc, thanks, I'm lovin em: my first try of chromrexel - that forum influence.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

mcarthur said:


> it looks like you have competiition for those shirts


She gave them the once over, gave me the lok of approval and now they're all mine 

Brian


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I picked up this never worn pair of LL Bean unlined deerskin gloves the other day that fit me...well, like a glove. The ladies weren't going to put them out because they weren't seasonal.


great score, GG. I was looking for pair of well made unlined deerskins this winter, and didn't see anything half that nice in the Bean catalogue I looked at


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

vwguy said:


> She gave them the once over, gave me the lok of approval and now they're all mine
> 
> Brian


i am pleased that it worked out for you! enjoy wearing


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

New dark brown PAs (with the old style tan footbed) to replace my worn out pair of brown bals for $200. The 5 last fits me really well, much better than alden's hampton last. Wish alden would make on the aberdeen last.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> great score, GG. I was looking for pair of well made unlined deerskins this winter, and didn't see anything half that nice in the Bean catalogue I looked at


Thanks, Rambler. They are definitely "old stock":

















Also picked up an incredible 1930s or '40s Brooks Brothers double breasted herringbone overcoat today. Actually, it's on hold because I'm awaiting a payment from an eBay sale. Not my size, but I figured it sort of counts as an acquisition. I'll post pics in the thrift blues thread later, I suppose.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

My Helson Skindiver finally showed up: 

IMG_0213 by Bill Smith1, on Flickr

Helson specializes in making retro looking dive watches and in this case a very good homage to a mid 1960s Blancpain 50 Fathoms which used to be worn by the likes of the US Navy Seals and other operators during that time period.

I'm keeping the watch on the tropic rubber strap which adds to the period look.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

About 7-8 months ago, I picked up 2 pair of Bills Khakis (weathered red & bark) from STP...I only got 2 pair because thats all they had in my size. I feel in love with the fit of the M3s and swore that the next time STP got some in, I was going to load up...locked and loaded baby!


I cant remember if it was May or April, but I also picked up a new pair of AE Westbrook boat shoes. The Sperrys AOs I got last spring smelled like a dead body by August and in an effort to stay married, I agreed to let them go to the landfill. I really really like these AE deck shoes. They are well made and are like butter...sooo soft. I wore them to the golf tournament yesterday at Quail Hollow so they are pretty much broken in now. FYI...for anyone considering getting these boat shoes, they run about a half size short and narrow...I typically wear 8.5A or 8.5AA in AE shoes and this handsewn last does just fine in 9B...go figure. GREAT arch support.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the tip on the m3s, Clay!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I picked up a few items at the J. Press private sale:

1) A Reyn Spooner Hawaiian shirt

2) A gift: a coconut hat for my father's birthday

https://www.jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=2137N


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The thrifting has been very very grim of late. On Saturday, though, I did manage to find this nice pair of Bostonian monks. I've been trying to find a pair for a long time so it was a nice surprise, especially given that they have very little wear.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Finally pulled the trigger on another shoe I've been wanting for a while: BB Peal white buck wingtips. What with clearance and the F&F sale, they finally got cheap enough for me to justify the expenditure on such a limited-use shoe.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

In and of themselves, beautiful: I will be interested to see what you pair them with.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> In and of themselves, beautiful: I will be interested to see what you pair them with.


It'll take some experimentation. Definitely seersucker; perhaps linen, khaki suits, and even reds. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

That's how I got them last Fall to replace by old made in USA Bass bucks.

I broke them out for Easter, now they will wait until Memorial Day for regular wear!!

Reds, seersucker and blue worsted trousers for me!!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

NOS Hanover Imperials came in today.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Those Hanovers are great!!

Buying quality shoes used to be as easy as walking into any-mall-USA going to the Hanover shoe store and dropping $80.00

At least here in the Mid-Atlantic region it was....


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

^ Thank you sir. I 've been lucky enough to find several nice pairs of NOS shoes this year.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are superb Hanovers, Bandit. If you haven't already, use the search function to find the scholarly, interesting history of Hanover, contribute by Cards5 about a year ago. I was about 15 when the first mall in my region, the Wheaton Plaza, opened, sometime in the early 60s. It featured, among other things, a big Hanover store. The aroma of the place was a revelation; I instantly conceived a need for a pair of light brown longwings, and gladly handed over my life savings for them (probably 35 bucks).


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't realize you grew up in the DC area Rambler. Wheaton's a really fascinating place IMO.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Grew up in DC myself.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

CMDC said:


> Didn't realize you grew up in the DC area Rambler. Wheaton's a really fascinating place IMO.


It's all gone down hill since Tuffy Leeman's bowling alley arcade closed!!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

My dad spent his entire career with the Patent Office, lived in VA, then moved to MD when I was about 10. My sister has lived in Lafayette Park for many years, has worked in the Senate for 30 years, and my mother resides at Leisure World, so I get down there a lot, though I haven't lived there since '65. It's changed a lot, but I've always loved it.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Unlined suede flex-welts. Ordered in Feb, just arrived! Cards, Alan, ds, you were right about the flex-welt, total comfort right out of the box.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Gorgeous shoes--congrats!

I'm wearing my old school burgundy calf LHS (984) today.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Unlined suede flex-welts. Ordered in Feb, just arrived! Cards, Alan, ds, you were right about the flex-welt, total comfort right out of the box.


Great acquisition - they wear almost like slippers (your new Quoddys do wear like slippers). Am I catching a trend? :icon_scratch:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^Now that you mention it, sir, I think you're right. While I was trying these on at Sherman's, Lee Sherman went into the back, and returned with a fabulous-looking pair of Alden ptbs in snuff suede, with flex-welt, a special make-up for Sherman's that were expected in about 6 months. Shall I put you down for a pair, said the devil, and I blurted out that I'd bought my last pair of tie-shoes (those Cheaneys, actually), and he shouldn't mention them again. Upon further reflection, though ...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> ^Now that you mention it, sir, I think you're right. While I was trying these on at Sherman's, Lee Sherman went into the back, and returned with a fabulous-looking pair of Alden ptbs in snuff suede, with flex-welt, a special make-up for Sherman's that were expected in about 6 months. Shall I put you down for a pair, said the devil, and I blurted out that I'd bought my last pair of tie-shoes (those Cheaneys, actually), and he shouldn't mention them again. Upon further reflection, though ...


No, laces be damned (camp mocs, boat shoes, etc., are permitted). Your feet have earned their place in soft, comfortable shoes.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> Unlined suede flex-welts. Ordered in Feb, just arrived! Cards, Alan, ds, you were right about the flex-welt, total comfort right out of the box.


sharp looking! enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> ^Now that you mention it, sir, I think you're right. While I was trying these on at Sherman's, Lee Sherman went into the back, and returned with a fabulous-looking pair of Alden ptbs in snuff suede, with flex-welt, a special make-up for Sherman's that were expected in about 6 months. Shall I put you down for a pair, said the devil, and I blurted out that I'd bought my last pair of tie-shoes (those Cheaneys, actually), and he shouldn't mention them again. Upon further reflection, though ...


nephew,
go for it!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Uncle Mac is right. You should, without delay, reserve a pair for your future comfort. My Alden snuff suede, flex-welt chukkas are about as light and comfortable as anything I put on my feet! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Unlined suede flex-welts. Ordered in Feb, just arrived!


Just in time! Enjoy wearing- those look great.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Haven't been thrifting in a couple of weeks, but stopped in one store today and got myself a Norman Hilton 3/2 tropical wool blazer and a pair of Alden black punchcaps.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Of course you did! ic12337:

Great finds, C5.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Ordered some seersucker and plaid shorts from STP. Made by Berle, who make the Charleston khakis. Good price, we'll see. They also have a ton of emblematic shorts. I can't go there yet, maybe in a few years.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Peal Algonquin bluchers with genuine norwegian toes.

https://img263.imageshack.us/i/peal3172.jpg/


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Haven't been thrifting in a couple of weeks, but stopped in one store today and got myself a Norman Hilton 3/2 tropical wool blazer and a pair of Alden black punchcaps.


I swear, if you keep that up I am moving to SC.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve Smith said:


> I swear, if you keep that up I am moving to SC.


Come on over, I left behind a Hermes tie (I don't like their designs), a couple of ugly Ben Silver ties, and a pair of AE Park Aves.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> Ordered some seersucker and plaid shorts from STP. Made by Berle, who make the Charleston khakis. Good price, we'll see. They also have a ton of emblematic shorts. I can't go there yet, maybe in a few years.


Thanks for the tip. Bought a few pairs for myself.


----------



## Snowdrunk (Feb 25, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> Come on over, I left behind a Hermes tie (I don't like their designs), a couple of ugly Ben Silver ties, and a pair of AE Park Aves.


I checked out quite a few stores the last few days and didn't see any AE. Cards, I'm going to start stalking you if you keep it up. You must know of some super secret stores that I'm missing.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Come on over, I left behind a Hermes tie (I don't like their designs), a couple of ugly Ben Silver ties, and a pair of AE Park Aves.


If those park aves were 10.5d I may need to you march right on back. Really, a move to Greenville seems rational for thrifting alone.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Park Aves were 8.5D (Snowdrunk - they were at the Easley Miracle Hill). Snowdrunk - if you're going to thrift in Greenville you'll have to hit the good stores almost everyday since there are a couple of serious flippers who take anything of value.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> go for it!


After 24 hrs of fevered deliberation, I did.


----------



## Snowdrunk (Feb 25, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> The Park Aves were 8.5D (Snowdrunk - they were at the Easley Miracle Hill). Snowdrunk - if you're going to thrift in Greenville you'll have to hit the good stores almost everyday since there are a couple of serious flippers who take anything of value.


Thanks for the heads up. I've had the best luck lately in Easley and Spartanburg.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> After 24 hrs of fevered deliberation, I did.


post pictures


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

A much needed pair of new prescription eyeglasses -- I went with shuron sidewinders in demi amber after lot of deliberation. The lenses will also be made by Shuron (went for high index true glass lenses). Shuron has really amazing customer service.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I like those a lot, Srivats. I wish I had the head to pull something like that off.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The aforementioned shoes arrived today. Oddly, they seem to run narrower than my other Peal shoes on the same last.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I like those a lot, Srivats. I wish I had the head to pull something like that off.


Thanks Trip. I am looking forward to this pair (should be here next week). They are darker in real life and the color variation is not as pronounced. They work well for my square face.

I considered moscot (thanks to Brownshoe's photos) but they were too pricey including the lenses. I prefer wearing high index true glass lenses and shuron makes those at $185 per pair. The frames are $95 and that is a great price for these high quality, made in the USA frames by a company with a great history that puts good, nay great, customer service as their top motto. I did try warby parker and classic specs and while do a great job with their online glasses at absolutely great prices, their frame choices are limited (in terms of size) and some of them were too fashion forward for me.

I have no stores here that stock Shuron frames and when I called them, they offered to send multiple pairs (different sizes and colors) of whatever models I wanted for home try on. They sent me like 25 frames but only charged me for a single pair + shipping (refundable) and told me to take all the time I wanted before I decided anything. There was no obligation to buy anything and they were more than happy in answering all my questions and even suggested other brands to try on. I'll be probably made fun of for wearing "old man" (which I'm not) or "nerd" (which I most certainly am, being an EE with 7+ years in grad school) glasses, but what matters is that they fit me great and go really well with my overall aesthetic.



Orgetorix said:


> The aforementioned shoes arrived today. Oddly, they seem to run narrower than my other Peal shoes on the same last.
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/16d45e92.jpg


Looks great, O -- now go get that pristine look off them


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

g.michael said:


> Fresh from the pre-Private Sale--the pics speak for themselves::aportnoy:


Crap--did you get these from the store? I didn't see them on the site. :icon_headagainstwal
I did get these however:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> The aforementioned shoes arrived today. Oddly, they seem to run narrower than my other Peal shoes on the same last.


very sharp!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Crap--did you get these from the store? I didn't see them on the site. :icon_headagainstwal
> I did get these however:


enjoy wearing


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

The Shuron Sidewinders are very interesting. I had never heard of them. I think they would make an excellent pair of prescription sunglasses. Thanks for posting.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

St. Charles--Through these boards i learned that the mansion in NYC and maybe the SF store carry several other shoes not online--the PTB being one of them. I called the mansion during the sale and they shipped them to me.
Congrats on yours--if the fit is right you will love 'em


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The hat is not new, but the ribbon work is (done by Art Fawcett).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Orgetorix: That is one great looking chapeau! :thumbs-up: However, you should work on your picture composition...as presently composed, LOL, you look a bit like a well dressed peeping tom getting into position at his neighbor's back window!  Otherwise, a great look.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Orgetorix: That is one great looking chapeau! :thumbs-up: However, you should work on your picture composition...as presently composed, LOL, you look a bit like a well dressed peeping tom getting into position at his neighbor's back window!  Otherwise, a great look.


LOL, Eagle. Point taken.

Here's a front shot; the first one I took didn't turn out well.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> The hat is not new, but the ribbon work is (done by Art Fawcett).


i like your panama


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Org: that worked out well! Eagle:lol!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I like that panama a lot, Org.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing


 Thank you.


g.michael said:


> St. Charles--Through these boards i learned that the mansion in NYC and maybe the SF store carry several other shoes not online--the PTB being one of them. I called the mansion during the sale and they shipped them to me.
> Congrats on yours--if the fit is right you will love 'em


 Thanks for the info--I'll keep that in mind for the next sale. I've wanted those blutchers for years. Regarding the fit, I got the size I normally wear, and while the left shoe fits fine, the right seems a tad loose. Not exactly sure what to do.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pilgrimage to Leatherman*

Took the kids to see Thomas the Tank Engine in Essex and stopped in the Leatherman factory store. Highly recommended if you are there on a Saturday.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I would love to stop by there, although I have two of those three designs already.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

BeauJest, an occasional contributor here, got a Tupperware bin full of ties from a friend's father's estate and he invited me over Sunday to grab a few. Came away with half a dozen madras ties with the Connecticut Yankee label and a dozen heavy wool ties bearing the legend Phoebe Hudson. The original owner must have ordered one of everything, there were dozens of them. Anybody ever heard of Phoebe? She made a sturdy tie, tell you what.


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Leatherman Factory Shop*

They've got more than a few out there for any given waist size. Those were $15 a piece; I would have picked up a dozen if my wife and kids weren't there. They also have sandals for men and women with similiar ribbons.

Neatest part is they were selling some overstocks for custom orders for crazy prices. If anyone was/is a member of the Ivy Club at Princeton or went to VMI, give them a call if you want $5 ribbon flip flops or $5 ribbon belts.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like the last Press clearance sale with those collegiate ties. Did you see any for Columbia?


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

No but maybe worth calling them.



Taken Aback said:


> Sounds like the last Press clearance sale with those collegiate ties. Did you see any for Columbia?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Art does nice work--looking sharp, O!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

About a week ago I was in Sherman Bros picking up a pair of suede loafers I had ordered a few months before, and Ken Sherman showed me a pair of special make-up suede plain toe flex welts they had just reordered from Alden, and asked if I wanted to be on his list for them. First I said no thanks, but following the advice of my Uncle, I called him back the next day and said I'd changed my mind. He said fine, they'll be here in December. Today he called me and said someone had returned a pair of 10 Ds which were too big, did I want to come by and look at them. So here they are, Barrie last, snuff suede, half-lined:


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

*NOS Freeman shell longwings*

I don't know my colors in brown shell, but these are looking pretty good. Just scored them on ebay.



















Yes, that is the original price tag stapled onto the sole of the shoe!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> About a week ago I was in Sherman Bros picking up a pair of suede loafers I had ordered a few months before, and Ken Sherman showed me a pair of special make-up suede plain toe flex welts they had just reordered from Alden, and asked if I wanted to be on his list for them. First I said no thanks, but following the advice of my Uncle, I called him back the next day and said I'd changed my mind. He said fine, they'll be here in December. Today he called me and said someone had returned a pair of 10 Ds which were too big, did I want to come by and look at them. So here they are, Barrie last, snuff suede, half-lined:


enjoy wearing. it could only happen to a good guy


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

frosejr said:


> I don't know my colors in brown shell, but these are looking pretty good. Just scored them on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good hunting


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> About a week ago I was in Sherman Bros picking up a pair of suede loafers I had ordered a few months before, and Ken Sherman showed me a pair of special make-up suede plain toe flex welts they had just reordered from Alden, and asked if I wanted to be on his list for them. First I said no thanks, but following the advice of my Uncle, I called him back the next day and said I'd changed my mind. He said fine, they'll be here in December. Today he called me and said someone had returned a pair of 10 Ds which were too big, did I want to come by and look at them. So here they are, Barrie last, snuff suede, half-lined:


 Beautiful. Great story as well. Congrats.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

frosejr said:


> I don't know my colors in brown shell, but these are looking pretty good. Just scored them on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats. Unless my eyes are deceiving me though, it looks like you're missing a v-cleat.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Congrats. Unless my eyes are deceiving me though, it looks like you're missing a v-cleat.


You are correct about that. I am going to take them for new heels before I wear them though, I own enough pairs of suicide heels already.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing. it could only happen to a good guy


Why, thank you, Uncle: my take is, as _you_ know, that there are rewards for customer loyalty, so long as it isn't misplaced.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> So here they are, Barrie last, snuff suede, half-lined:


Those look real nice. :icon_smile:
I would like some Alden suede, and have been on the fence between a few models: unlined LHS (shoemart), unlined PTB from Tom, or unlined chukka...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

all good, can't go wrong, suede is a natural for unlined (see, I'm an expert, and didn't own a pair until last week). If you've never owned a flex-welt, you are in for a treat.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Noticed these, waxed down vest or jacket, in the clearance section at Orvis. Seemed like a good value. Thought someone might be interested. I will probably regret not picking one up later.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

*Trad Tuxedo*

I have been searching far and wide for a quality, traditional, and affordable tuxedo since my old one wore out after years of faithful service. I found that in this, which is not my personal photo, but that of the seller (but I've received it and it's true to form).















https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=220781253181

It's a non-vented, peak lapel, one button fastener, 4 sleeve buttons, super 100s tuxedo. I got this one with satin lapels instead of grosgrain (personal preference) and a single reverse pleat trousers. I said all that to tell y'all this, that it's an Ermenegildo Zegna tuxedo. Now, Italian brand doesn't sound trad right? However, I believe that there's nothing more traditional than the cut and styling of this tuxedo, so it seems appropriate to post here. I'm just happiest about the finding this at a discount!








Edit: I've had serious problems with the forums lately and posting pics, so I just put the dang link in after trying futilely to get the picture to load.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I don't know my colors in brown shell, but these are looking pretty good. Just scored them on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original price on the tag was $49.98. When was the last time you think a pair of shell longwings sold for $49.98?

Shoes are shown here with wear from about five laps around my upstairs. It did not appear they had ever been worn previously, except maybe tried on once or twice. They are more brown than they appear in my first photo, where they almost look burgundy. They are definitely brown.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Great acquisiton, frosjer!

I just ordered these for the summer ... I am wearing my suede shoes a LOT for the past few weeks.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

If they have been sitting and drying, I'd recommend you treatment them before wearing them.
I'd hate to see them crack at this point.
Nice shoes btw.



frosejr said:


> The original price on the tag was $49.98. When was the last time you think a pair of shell longwings sold for $49.98?
> 
> Shoes are shown here with wear from about five laps around my upstairs. It did not appear they had ever been worn previously, except maybe tried on once or twice. They are more brown than they appear in my first photo, where they almost look burgundy. They are definitely brown.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

mrp said:


> If they have been sitting and drying, I'd recommend you treatment them before wearing them.
> I'd hate to see them crack at this point.
> Nice shoes btw.


Thanks! I have worn them around the house twice, and tonight they get a treatment of Venetian shoe cream.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

At the current J. Press sale, I picked up the following goodies:

1) A madras tie

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_patterned_detail.php?id=TIE33417S

2) A pair of pajamas, for some reason not available on the Web site


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll add to the shoe acquisitions. This is my first pair of shells so I'm quite excited, especially because they were thrifted. I've found shell to be extremely rare on my thrifting circuit, especially in decent condition, to say nothing of my size as well. These are after several Mac sessions plus new heels being added. Hanover longwings. $10.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

CMDC said:


> I'll add to the shoe acquisitions. This is my first pair of shells so I'm quite excited, especially because they were thrifted. I've found shell to be extremely rare on my thrifting circuit, especially in decent condition, to say nothing of my size as well. These are after several Mac sessions plus new heels being added. Hanover longwings. $10.


good hunting! enjoy wearing! nice shine


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

CMDC said:


> I'll add to the shoe acquisitions. This is my first pair of shells so I'm quite excited, especially because they were thrifted. I've found shell to be extremely rare on my thrifting circuit, especially in decent condition, to say nothing of my size as well. These are after several Mac sessions plus new heels being added. Hanover longwings. $10.


 Wow, congrats.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I stopped into the BB outlet for the 40% off sale and came out w/ a couple polos and madras shirts.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

PRL seersucker pants.
PRL green will cap
LLB gumshoes
2 x LE 60/40 Hyde Parks (S/S, L/S) - Will post pics/comparison to 100% ctn in that HP thread later.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> 2 x LE 60/40 Hyde Parks (S/S, L/S) - Will post pics/comparison to 100% ctn in that HP thread later.


Nice. I eagerly await your analysis.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice. I eagerly await your analysis.


I have a couple 60/40 short sleeves from LE -- they are good for what they are. Come out of the dryer wrinkle free and they look crisp. They are good for days that are not humid but still warm enough to wear a short sleeve . I cannot imagine wearing them next to my skin.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

While I'm fiddling with my camera, I can tell you they do feel quite the same as my 100% cotton Hyde Park. Of course, the 100% HP has a rougher texture than a super pinpoint, so you might not like that against your skin either.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

frosejr said:


> I don't know my colors in brown shell, but these are looking pretty good. Just scored them on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great find! I just purchased NOS shell PTB's off of ebay, but at a bit more then you paid. I've been looking for longwings, but my size is rare, so the search continues.


----------



## conductor (Mar 1, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I'll add to the shoe acquisitions. This is my first pair of shells so I'm quite excited, especially because they were thrifted. I've found shell to be extremely rare on my thrifting circuit, especially in decent condition, to say nothing of my size as well. These are after several Mac sessions plus new heels being added. Hanover longwings. $10.


I'm feeling more than a tab envious, CMDC! Wonderful find - enjoy them!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Just back from the Brooks Brothers Factory Store where there's a 40% off of everything sale. I scored a flap pocket light blue OCBD that I've been drooling over on J. Press's website for $80-100. Mine came to $30 with the sale price, probably not the same quality but will do for the time being.


----------

